# Samick Sage or Martin Jaguar



## BoarComp (Dec 9, 2014)

Ten years ago i started shooting with a samick sage i think. Love this recurve, maybe related to the good old times! :eyebrows: I should dig it out of my shed! :wink: But to get to the pint, its a great beginner bow. Easy to handle. lightweighted and good to transport.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The Martin metal bows are just junk, avoid them.
The Sage is a good solid bow. Not fancy but nothing inherently bad about it.
These days there are some great choices if you can spend a little more though such as the Axiom+ riser and limbs from SF.

-Grant


----------



## erotomaniac1928 (Sep 28, 2014)

I bought a Jag as my first bow, in retrospect I prefer the Sage.


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

The Jag is not junk, BUT it is not easy to shoot, and is not a good first bow. It is an excellent fishing bow however.
With import taxes being so high, look at Bearpaw bows, they may be a better dollar value for you.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

What is your draw length (and how do you know that?)

What do you want to do with this bow?


----------



## instintivebow (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies!! I also saw much more good reviews of the sage than the Jag, and it is more "traditional" if you understand me. Many people have hunted with it and when i`m stronger I could buy heavier limbs! But keep giving me opinions!!


----------



## instintivebow (Feb 6, 2014)

If the question was to me: my draw lenght is 26,5" and I want to use it for 3d, and maybe small game hunting or hogs!


----------



## erotomaniac1928 (Sep 28, 2014)

instintivebow said:


> Thanks for all the replies!! I also saw much more good reviews of the sage than the Jag, and it is more "traditional" if you understand me. Many people have hunted with it and when i`m stronger I could buy heavier limbs! But keep giving me opinions!!


Just to verify, are you looking at the brand new 2015 jags? Or the older "compound-esque riser" model?


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

instintivebow said:


> If the question was to me: my draw length is 26,5" and I want to use it for 3d, and maybe small game hunting or hogs!


Between the two choices that you presented, the Sage is the one to choose. I would suggest getting 30# limbs to learn on, and getting another set of 45# limbs and arrows, a year from now, to hunt with.


----------



## instintivebow (Feb 6, 2014)

If I get a jag would be the old on (2014)!
Gnome I already have a had a 30lb bow( samick polaris I think) and shoot it for about 4 years, then the past year I try shooting a 45lb longbow and I shoot it no problem, so for now I want a 45lb one !! Than I want to get a 50lb limbs if I shoot them confortable in the next 2 years! What do u think? I will be overbowed?
Thanks!


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

instintivebow said:


> If I get a jag would be the old on (2014)!
> Gnome I already have a had a 30lb bow( samick polaris I think) and shoot it for about 4 years, then the past year I try shooting a 45lb longbow and I shoot it no problem, so for now I want a 45lb one !! Than I want to get a 50lb limbs if I shoot them confortable in the next 2 years! What do u think? I will be overbowed?
> Thanks!


Have you had a chance to look at the Bearpaw bows? If you have shoot a 30# bow for 4 years, you are definitely ready to move up! Are set on a recurve? Or do you think you might like a longbow?


----------



## instintivebow (Feb 6, 2014)

I have look to bearpaw bows they look good I don´t know how they shoot I only have shoot 2/3 bows and none of them its a bearpaw...I think I prefer a recurve...but who knows I only gone buy the bow in the next mounth so until there I will be looking around!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

i think sage would be solid.


----------



## flygilmore (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a 40# Sage and it is a great shooter no doubt! It is an excellent first bow and the ability to buy different limbs for little cost is big plus for a lot of folks.


----------



## gto49 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm in the same boat... looking at my first purchase. I kinda decided on a Sage, and then started looking at all the different riser/limb combinations. Sage, Journey, Polaris, Squall...thousands, if not millions of combos. In looking at risers on the Lancaster website, I noticed they don't always list the riser length. So I asked on the TechChat about that, and I was told some lengths of a few particular risers, but then when I pressed for more info, I was told that I'm asking for "proprietary" information. So, I'm looking at buying a riser and a set of limbs, and they won't tell me the specs? I found that not very helpful at all... Is this normal?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

If you put a high performance string on the Sage you'll be shooting a bow that performs well beyond its price bracket! They're good bows.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Nov 9, 2004)

i love my sage, shhots great n the price cant be beat


----------



## flygilmore (Aug 23, 2011)

True that.......I put a Flemish FF on mine, added Beaver Balls and it is an amazing shooter! It is hard to beat the Sage for the price you pay and I know for a fact that this bow has introduced lots of folks to Traditional archery.

I recently got my oldest son who is 7, the Samick Little Fox 54" and it is a great little shooter as well! My 17yr. old niece shot it for 4hrs. straight this Monday.


----------



## instintivebow (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks allot! I think I will get the sage! It´s cheaper and I prefer the wood look...


----------

